# i9 9900k gaming build (for future GFX cards)



## Ra97oR (Jul 14, 2019)

Following my current setup failing: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...tipler-settings-on-2600k.257359/#post-4080583

I would like to build a new system and hopefully to have it last 8 years or so.

It will use my current CPU cooler (Noctua D15-S) and my exisiting Seasonic Prime+ 850W PSU within the same case.

Here is a list of parts I needed from Scan: https://www.scan.co.uk/wishlists/99f1aeb4-5f15-4224-862e-986401ee2140

I don't need wifi built in and only would value it if it is 802.11ax/Wifi 6. 

Mobo : Gigabyte z390 Aorus Elite (Reviewed to have good VRM and not much fluff to bump price up)

RAM: 32GB (2x16GB) Corsair-ddr4-Vengeance-LPX       3000MHz cas-16-20-20-38 (I don't need RGB on RAM but not sure if I would need a faster kit than this)

Proably needed most help on the RAM choice but hopefully it looks good for base gaming rig.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jul 14, 2019)

Eveything looks alright but that ram is a BIG NO. cas-16-20-20-38  latency on a 3000mhz speed is abysmal.  would recommend you swap it with this ram 

*Model :  F4-3000C15D-16GTZ 









						G.SKILL TridentZ Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Intel Z370 Platform Desktop Memory Model F4-3000C15D-16GTZ - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL TridentZ Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Intel Z370 Platform Desktop Memory Model F4-3000C15D-16GTZ with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Newegg shopping upgraded ™




					www.newegg.com
				



*
It runs at the same speed all while having lower latency of just 15-15-15-35


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 14, 2019)

https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/product...x-8gb-ddr4-3200-memory-tdpgd416g3200hc14adc01 This ram is the best kit with best timings.
3200mhz at 14,14,14,31. Most B die kits are 14,14,14,34, this has the fastest XMP profile. If you're building it to be future proof go for this.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jul 14, 2019)

dgianstefani said:


> https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/product...x-8gb-ddr4-3200-memory-tdpgd416g3200hc14adc01 This ram is the best kit with best timings.
> 3200mhz at 14,14,14,31. Most B die kits are 14,14,14,34, this has the fastest XMP profile. If you're building it to be future proof go for this.


Its also the most expensive. i guess before we start recommending expensive rams i would like to ask the OP what is your ram budget ?


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 14, 2019)

Wow a whole $120

What you pay is what you get.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jul 14, 2019)

dgianstefani said:


> Wow a whole $120


 i know right ?     you said you dont need a speed faster than 3000mhz and with that in mind the g skill recommended above is a best case of speed, low latency, and cost for your needs. There is lower latency than cl 15 but yo would have to pay more for what seems to be a little to no benefit in performance. Remember this isnt an AMD ryzen your building so you'r not so much in need for fast expensive rams for your system performance to shine


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 14, 2019)

If you read the text he says he doesn't need RGB, not "faster than 3000mhz".


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jul 14, 2019)

dgianstefani said:


> If you read the text he says he doesn't need RGB, not "faster than 3000mhz".


My bad. Was in habit of reading to quickly 

EDIT: And i even replied to you thinking you are the OP, Ugh


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 14, 2019)

Thanks for everyone's reply.  I would like 32 GB RAM if possible but it seems that the kit I pick is one of the slower ones out there. Is it worth to step down the size for a faster kit then?

It's mostly for gaming, I do run some VM for Android games at times. The only game I played that uses all my 16GB of RAM at the moment was test builds of Star Citizen.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jul 14, 2019)

Ra97oR said:


> Proably needed most help on the RAM choice but hopefully it looks good for base gaming rig.


Everything seems great expect the ram, it has high latency and latency dos matter as much as speed. Look for a DDR4 3000 Mhz ram that is at least   CL 16-18-18-38. a higher latency that than is not recommende


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 14, 2019)

Team Group Xtreem "8Pack Edition" 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 PC4-32000C18 4000MHz Dual Channel Kit - Black
					

TXBD416G4000HC18GDC01, 4000MHz RAM Speed, CAS 18-19-19-39 Timings, 1.30-1.40v VDIMM, Samsung B-Die, Ideal for 3rd gen Ryzen, Lifetime Warranty with OcUK.




					www.overclockers.co.uk
				




This looks great for the price, Buildzoid metioned that the board I have isn't the best for memory overclock for going over 4000 MHz. But it's only 10 GBP over a 3200 kit, it's kinda a no brainer.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jul 14, 2019)

Ra97oR said:


> Thanks for everyone's reply.  I would like 32 GB RAM if possible but it seems that the kit I pick is one of the slower ones out there. Is it worth to step down the size for a faster kit then?
> 
> It's mostly for gaming, I do run some VM for Android games at times. The only game I played that uses all my 16GB of RAM at the moment was test builds of Star Citizen.


If you are going to be using this PC for the next 8 years then i would say go for a 32 GB kit. The next generation game consoles are going to be released by the end of next year and with that game requirements are going to increase aswell, so while a 16 gb ram is good for now, in the later years you would need to invest in more capacity than that


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 14, 2019)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> If you are going to be using this PC for the next 8 years then i would say go for a 32 GB kit. The next generation game consoles are going to be released by the end of next year and with that game requirements are going to increase aswell, so while a 16 gb ram is good for now, in the later years you would need to invest in more capacity than that


It seems that all the fast B die RAM are 2 x 8GB, so I will need to use all 4 slots for 32GB and it's massively expensive. I might just grab more later down the line.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jul 14, 2019)

Ra97oR said:


> Team Group Xtreem "8Pack Edition" 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 PC4-32000C18 4000MHz Dual Channel Kit - Black
> 
> 
> TXBD416G4000HC18GDC01, 4000MHz RAM Speed, CAS 18-19-19-39 Timings, 1.30-1.40v VDIMM, Samsung B-Die, Ideal for 3rd gen Ryzen, Lifetime Warranty with OcUK.
> ...


check out the memory support list of your motherboard in gigabytes website. It lists all the supported ram modules that are qualified to run at its rated speed on the motherboard. 









						Z390 AORUS PRO WIFI (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 14, 2019)

Buying 2x8 of the fastest now, and adding more later is the best option.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jul 14, 2019)

I found this kit at an amazing price. Corsair vengene LPX 32 gb ( 2x16) DDR4 3000 Mhz CL 15-15-15-36 






						Corsair CMK32GX4M2D3000C16 Vengeance LPX 32 GB (2 x 16 GB) DDR4 3000 MHz C16 XMP 2.0 High Performance Desktop Memory Kit - Black : Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
					

Buy



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 14, 2019)

https://notkyon.moe/ram-latency.htm Plug the numbers into here.

4000 cl 18 - 9 absolute latency in nanoseconds
3200 cl 14 - 8.75 absolute latency.

3200 with low latency is your best option.

3000 cl 15 - 10.66 absolute latency.

Bear in mind 4000 cl 18 is still B die. If you really think you'd benefit from that speed all you have to do is overclock the 3200/14 kit, they're the same chips.

Bear in mind of course you can do the same thing with the 3200/14 memory keeping the tight timings by OCing to 3466/cl14.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jul 14, 2019)

[/QUOTE]


Ra97oR said:


> It seems that all the fast B die RAM are 2 x 8GB, so I will need to use all 4 slots for 32GB and it's massively expensive. I might just grab more later down the line.


The reasoning behind that is they are heavily overclocked chips and will only work at dual channel configurations meaning they wont work at their rated speeds when put 4 of them in a single motherboard unless you down clock them to something like 3600mhz or below which defeats the purpose of this ram for your needs


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 14, 2019)

Not true. With Ryzen you might have a problem but Intel IMCs are very good.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jul 14, 2019)

dgianstefani said:


> Not true. With Ryzen you might have a problem but Intel IMCs are very good.


Am not trying to prove you wrong here but it IS the case with a lot of boards, unless you pay for a premium motherboard those super fast B dies ram will only work at 2X8 and nothing higher hence why you can only buy them at 2X8

Best recommendation for the OP here is to buy a good 3000 mhz ram ( or 3200 mhz if the budget allowed ) with good timing such as CL 16-18-18-38 or below as you can find those at reasonable prices and also has the broader compatibility with most motherboards in the market

i'v pt up a link above of a corsair LPX DDR4 3000 Mhz  32 Gb( 2x16 ) CL 15-15-15-36 for just 125 euro. That's a great price for good speed and great timings highly recommended


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 14, 2019)

I am still undecided going with fast 16GB vs slower 32GB.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jul 14, 2019)

Ra97oR said:


> View attachment 126831
> 
> I am still undecided going with fast 16GB vs slower 32GB.


I would not recommend going over 3600MHz as anything over that would increase compatibility and overclocking issues. These are arguably not meant for people who build PC solely for gaming but for enthusiast overclockers who spent long hours in trail and error trying to overclock it as much as possible and what i mean by that is dont expect to put this on your motherboard and it just works after enabling xmp no no my friend and let me tell you from experience, instability and compatibility errors from a new build are very frustrating and off putting


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 14, 2019)

Ra97oR said:


> I am still undecided going with fast 16GB vs slower 32GB.











						Corsair 32GB Vengeance LPX DDR4 3200MHz RAM/Memory Kit 2x 16GB
					

Buy from Scan - 32GB (2x16GB) Corsair DDR4 Vengeance LPX Black, PC4-25600 (3200), Non-ECC Unbuffered, CAS 16-18-18-36, XMP 2.0, 1.35V




					www.scan.co.uk
				




Timings aren't to loose, 3200 MHz, and 32 GB
Seems expensive though converted into the US dollar.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jul 14, 2019)

3000 MHz and 3200 MHz ram at CL 15 are anything but slow especially when they have great timings,in fact they are the most common pick for gaming builds due to their affordability and broader compatibility,  in addition you are bulidng this for gaming and with intel the diffrence between a modest budget ram and a fast ram is noting but a few fps at best. Believe me for a gaming builds the headache of compatibility trail and error are not worth it.


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 14, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Corsair 32GB Vengeance LPX DDR4 3200MHz RAM/Memory Kit 2x 16GB
> 
> 
> Buy from Scan - 32GB (2x16GB) Corsair DDR4 Vengeance LPX Black, PC4-25600 (3200), Non-ECC Unbuffered, CAS 16-18-18-36, XMP 2.0, 1.35V
> ...


Seems alright, sadly RAM seems a lot cheaper over in the US.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 14, 2019)

Ra97oR said:


> Seems alright, sadly RAM seems a lot cheaper over in the US.


At least you get double the capacity compared to the similar set I bought when prices were high, and it'll end up costing you less than I paid ($297.)


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 17, 2019)

Thank you everyone for the help. My new rig is up and running now and complete overkill for my GTX970.


----------

